# How to Schedule Gmail to Send an Email at a Later Time



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

For those of us who have moved away from stand-alone desktop email clients like outlook in favor of gmail, one of the things that I've really missed was the ability to compose an email today, but to schedule it to be sent out at a later time/date. Came in handy quite often. 

RightInbox is a little firefox and chrome extension that allows you to do just that right out of your gmail account. Hope some of you find it useful.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Y. Thanks for the share. Email is a problem for us because of the Outlook database file size and 10 year old technology for remote access. We handle lots of attachments. 

I will experiential with the Bus. G mail ads.


----------

